# Anyone else hyped for AVP?



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have to say I cant wait for this game, and I'm kind of getting where Ive had enough of the CoD franchise a bit, need a break.

You can check the game out here

Anyone els getting this, post up and we'll get some games going if possible once its released.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

This might be one I will be looking at getting as I remember when I had the original AVP on the Atari Jaguar 64bit console which I loved...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I never owned that console, although I have a lot of fond memories of my Atari 2600. I waisted hours playing Solaris


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I love the Aliens and the Predator franchise. While I enjoyed the first Alien Vs. Predator movie, the second one felt like a joke to me. I am eager for the game, but reserved on how good it might be.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

AVP on the Jaguar 64 was excellent , to bad Atari could not get the support they needed from 3rd party game publishers. I will get this game but for which console will be the question, I just take the easy route I'll get it for both.:bigsmile:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ares said:


> AVP on the Jaguar 64 was excellent , to bad Atari could not get the support they needed from 3rd party game publishers. I will get this game but for which console will be the question, I just take the easy route I'll get it for both.:bigsmile:


Ahh, I do wish Atari could of stayed in the hardware game as they were pretty much at the front in the beginning, I also loved Tempest 2000 on the Jaguar


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Demo is now available*
arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:

And it better be good


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Gameplay video here

Graphics look sweet :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Gameplay video here
> 
> Graphics look sweet :T


Yep, looks really good qraphics wise and I bet with the lights out scary as hell :yikes:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

recruit said:


> Yep, looks really good qraphics wise and I bet with the lights out scary as hell :yikes:


Lights out and a top notch 5.1 system :T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Have you played the demo yet and if you did how was it? My Xbox is down and the PS store does not have the demo yet.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I downloaded it last night, but the misses put a stop to actually giving it a go. I'll be going on it tonight, I'll post some thought tomorrow :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'm going to download it later and have a quick peep :bigsmile:

IIRC - Rebellion did the original AVP on the Atari Jaguar!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I had a go for a couple hours last night. I initially found it a little frustrating, and after playing CoD it seemed a little basic in the menu's, but then it is a demo.

After I got into the gameplay I started to enjoy it. The predators are powerful, and if your not on the ball they'll just murder you. I found I liked playing as the Aliens the most, they are really fast and once you get used to the disorientation of running up walls and upside down, you can actually sneak above people unseen and just drop on them for a one hit kill.

I'm not sure this is going to be for everyone, and the single player is going to be much more of the reason to by this for some, but all in all I think its quite good, very atmospheric and I'll be checking it out on release :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'll definitely be giving it a go later on :T


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I played the demo twice and I really don't like it. It seems really basic to me and doesn't seem intuitive either. The graphics are sub-par, in my opinion.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I can see why it wont appeal to many. For me its a nice change.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I don't know. It's just with so many other great games out there this one has now fallen far from my "buy" list.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I've downloaded the demo but still not had a chance to play it :rolleyesno: usually with these types of games it takes a little time to get going as IIRC that was what the original AVP was like and it turned out to be one of the best games I played.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I downloaded it last night for the PS3 since my 360 is dead, but that's another story. The demo was ok graphics did not impress and the gameplay was not something to write home about but all in all a descent game, it will not make my list of the top 5 games to buy but maybe my top 10.


----------



## Brando (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd love to hear about the game when someone gets a chance to try the single player. I haven't tried the demo (since I'd be buying for SP, primarily), but love the theme. I knew all along that Rebellion probably wasn't capable of making this a great game, but even passable mechanics might make this a purchase for me.


----------

